# Sie haben immer gesagt, dass sie unschuldig seien.



## panshin

I want to know what is the tense in which the verb "sein" is conjugated to form "seien".

Is it wrong to say: "Sie haben immer gesagt, dass sie unschuldig war"?

Because in english the sentence would say "They have always said that they were not guilty. Using the simple past tense which is also used in the spanish "Ellos siempre dijeron que eran inocentes".


----------



## Hutschi

Welcome to the forum, panshin.

*Sie (they) haben immer gesagt, dass sie (they) unschuldig seien.
* 
"Seien" is plural Konjunktiv. It is used because of indirect speech.

That is why you cannot use "war". "War" is singular.

But you can say:
*Sie haben immer gesagt, dass sie unschuldig wären.  *

This has the same meaning.

You can replace the Konjunktiv by Indikativ.                                  *Sie haben immer gesagt, dass sie unschuldig sind.

* This was coll. language but is used more and more in the standard language, too - as far as I see.


----------



## Dan2

I think Hutschi answered the question well.  Just two comments:

1. He used the word "Konjunktiv", which is "subjunctive" in English (and "subjunctivo" in Spanish).

2. The subjunctive is used in German, Spanish, and English, but in each language in different contexts.


----------



## Hutschi

And I used the German word "Konjunktiv" because the English "subjunctive" are not the same. English "conjunctive" does not exist as grammatical form. The subjunctive is mostly similar to "Konjunktiv", however.


----------



## Savra

Hutschi said:


> But you can say:
> *Sie haben immer gesagt, dass sie unschuldig wären.  *
> 
> This has the same meaning.


Es ist eher das Gegenteil, besagt nämlich unzweifelhaft, daß sie schuldig sind. „Seien“ hingegen drückt eine bloße Wiedergabe des Gesagten aus, hier aber mit der Vermutung, daß sie tatsächlich unschuldig sind.



> You can replace the Konjunktiv by Indikativ.                                  *Sie haben immer gesagt, dass sie unschuldig sind.*


Nein, man kann es nicht damit ersetzen, denn das veränderte die Bedeutung gleich in zweifacher Weise: einmal wird die Aussage zur eigenen gemacht; und dann wird klar gesagt, daß sie unschuldig sind, was im Ursprungssatz allenfalls zu vermuten ist.

Es gibt jedoch zwei Fälle, wo der Indikativ für den Konjunktiv herhalten muß, nämlich Schludrigkeit und Umgangssprache. Was gemeint ist, läßt sich in solchen Fällen dem Kontext oder gar nicht entnehmen. Aber war das in der Umgangssprache je anders? Deinem Empfinden nach ja, meinem allerdings nicht. Schriftsprachlich ist die Sache jedoch klarer und wir können uns getrauen, eine Verwechslung irgendwo zwischen Unseriösität und Grammatikfehler einzuordnen. Allein eine dritte Möglichkeit gibt es, die Grauzone, etwa wenn man sich selbst wiedergibt oder das Gesagte als Tatsache erkenntlich ist. Hier liegt es im Ermessen des Schreibers – dem Ermessen, nicht der Willkür.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Savra said:


> You can replace the Konjunktiv by Indikativ. *Sie haben immer gesagt, dass sie unschuldig sind.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, man kann es nicht damit ersetzen, denn das veränderte die Bedeutung gleich in zweifacher Weise: einmal wird die Aussage zur eigenen gemacht; und dann wird klar gesagt, daß sie unschuldig sind, was im Ursprungssatz allenfalls zu vermuten ist.
Click to expand...

Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier die Aussage "zur eigenen gemacht" wird, denn es hängt ein _"*Sie* haben gesagt, dass ..."_ vorne dran. Ob der Wiedererzähler der gleichen Meinung ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, oder?

Bei der indirekten Rede dachte ich, dass der Indikativ in einem mit "dass" eingeleiteten Nebensatz auch standardsprachlich akzeptabel ist.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Gernot Back

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier die Aussage "zur eigenen gemacht" wird, denn es hängt ein _"*Sie* haben gesagt, dass ..."_ vorne dran. Ob der Wiedererzähler der gleichen Meinung ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, oder?



Ich kann mich Savras Sichtweise nur anschließen. Den Konjunktiv I wähle ich als jemand, der die Aussage eines anderen wiedergibt, nur um klarzumachen, dass diese Aussage nicht meine eigene ist und ich sie auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt nicht überprüft habe. Ist mir die Aussage als Tatsache bekannt, wähle ich hingegen den Indikativ.

Beispiel:

Wenn ich irgendwo ein professionell gefertigtes Schild montiert sehe, auf dem "_Rauchen verboten_" steht, dann entnehme ich dem, dass dort das Rauchen verboten _*ist* _und nicht _*sei*_.

Führt hingegen jemand ein selbstgemaltes, entsprechendes Pappschild mit dieser Aufschrift mit sich, dann habe ich Grund, an seiner diesbezüglichen Autorität zu zweifeln. Er sagt dann damit zwar auch, dass hier _das _Rauchen_ verboten *sei*_, aber ob dem tatsächlich so ist und ob ich mich an das "_Rauchverbot_" halte, ist möglicherweise fraglich.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Ich kann mich Savras Sichtweise nur anschließen. Den Konjunktiv I wähle ich als jemand, der die Aussage eines anderen wiedergibt, nur um klarzumachen, dass diese Aussage nicht meine eigene ist und ich sie auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt nicht überprüft habe. Ist mir die Aussage als Tatsache bekannt, wähle ich hingegen den Indikativ.




Das Problem hier ist, dass wir eine Vermischung der Formen von indirekter Rede und "hypothetischer" Sichtweise haben.

"Er sagte, das Wetter sei schön." - indirekte Rede und ohne Grund würde ich nicht daran zweifeln.

"Er sagte, dass das Wetter  schön ist." Indirekte Rede im Indikativ. Ich kann aber daran ebenfalls zweifeln, wenn ich Grund habe.

Ich würde den Unterschied ohne Kontext nicht erkennen.

"Er sagte, das Wetter ist schön."  ist nicht idiomatisch. Hier kann ich "ist" gar nicht anstelle von "sei" oder "wäre" verwenden.
Dagegen ist möglich: "Er sagte: 'Das Wetter ist schön.'"


----------



## Savra

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier die Aussage "zur eigenen gemacht" wird, denn es hängt ein _"*Sie* haben gesagt, dass ..."_ vorne dran. Ob der Wiedererzähler der gleichen Meinung ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, oder?


In diesem Fall hast Du recht, denn es gibt erklärenden Kontext; doch es gibt auch ganz andere Fälle, eine längere Wiedergabe über mehrere Sätze oder Absätze beispielsweise. Oder man denke an einen politischen Text, bei dem man sich oftmals von Aussagen distanzieren möchte, das möglichst klar, selbst wenn der Text gekürzt oder Passagen ausgelassen werden.

Im deutschen nutzt man den Konjunktiv I, um sich von etwas zu distanzieren, und zwar auf grammatische Weise. Auch die Vergangenheitsform ist ein grammatisches Mittel, und auch sie ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Grammatisch richtig ist: _„Ich ging in den Wald.“_ Die Vergangenheit läßt sich aber auch anders ausdrücken: _„Ich gehe vor einigen Tagen in den Wald.“_

Andere Sprachen machen es so, Deutsch nicht. Deutsch hat ein grammatisches Mittel, um die Vergangenheit auszudrücken; und es hat ein grammatisches Mittel, um die Wiedergabe und die Distanz von einer Aussage auszudrücken.

Um es kurz zu machen: der Konjunktiv I ist ein im deutschen verwendetes grammatisches Mittel. Das, was er ausdrückt, läßt sich auch im Satz beschreiben, und selbst ganz weggelassen können Sätze im richtigen Kontext noch verstanden werden. Es ändert aber nichts: der Konjunktiv I ist das grammatische Mittel; er schafft Klarheit; er schafft noch mehr Klarheit mit Kontext.


----------



## Hutschi

Savra said:


> ... Die Vergangenheit läßt sich aber auch anders ausdrücken: _„Ich gehe vor einigen Tagen in den Wald.“_
> 
> Andere Sprachen machen es so, Deutsch nicht. Deutsch hat ein grammatisches Mittel, um die Vergangenheit auszudrücken; und es hat ein grammatisches Mittel, um die Wiedergabe und die Distanz von einer Aussage auszudrücken. ...



Deutsch erlaubt es aber, obwohl es selten ist - in manchem Zusammenhang wird es verwendet, indem der Erzählfluss in die Gegenwart verlegt wird, um dokumentarischen Charakter zu erreichen.

"Ich gehe da vor einigen Tagen in den Wald, da stürzt doch gerade vom mir ein Baum um."

Das sind aber Sonderfälle.


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier die Aussage "zur eigenen gemacht" wird, denn es hängt ein _"*Sie* haben gesagt, dass ..."_ vorne dran. Ob der Wiedererzähler der gleichen Meinung ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, oder?





Hutschi said:


> "Er sagte, das Wetter sei schön." - indirekte Rede und ohne Grund würde ich nicht daran zweifeln.
> 
> "Er sagte, dass das Wetter ist schön ist." Indirekte Rede im Indikativ. Ich kann aber daran ebenfalls zweifeln, wenn ich Grund habe.
> 
> Ich würde den Unterschied ohne Kontext nicht erkennen.


_Umgangssprachlich_ hast Du Recht. _Standardsprachlich_ sehe ich es so wie Savra und Gernot: Eine distanzierte aber unparteiische Wiedergabe _verlangt_ Konjunktiv I. Die Substitution durch den Indikativ legt daher nahe, dass man sich mit dem Wiedergegebenen identifiziert.


Savra said:


> Im deutschen nutzt man den Konjunktiv I, um sich  von etwas zu distanzieren, und zwar auf grammatische Weise. Auch die  Vergangenheitsform ist ein grammatisches Mittel, und auch sie ist nicht  zwingend notwendig. Grammatisch richtig ist: _„Ich ging in den Wald.“_ Die Vergangenheit läßt sich aber auch anders ausdrücken: _„Ich gehe vor einigen Tagen in den Wald.“_


Vergangenheit im Konjunktiv drückt man durch Perfekt mit Hilfsverb im Konjunktiv aus:
_Er sagt: "Ich ging in den Wald" --> Er sagte, er sei in den Wald gegangen._


----------



## Gernot Back

panshin said:


> Because in english the sentence would say "They have always said that they were not guilty. Using the simple past tense which is also used in the spanish "Ellos siempre dijeron que eran inocentes".


You are wrong here: The verb "be" is in fact the only verb in English which has kept both subjunctive (present and preterite) forms as they still exist in German:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjunctive_mood#The_subjunctive_in_English



			
				[URL=http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/en/Over_My_Dead_Body_%28novel%29#cite_ref-COFC_5-0]www.worldlingo.com[/URL] said:
			
		

> It does, at least, allow Wolfe to dramatize his convictions with regard  to politics ... financiers ... and his clients (he insists that they be  innocent





Hutschi said:


> "If I were you" kann auch wörtlicher "Wenn ich du wäre" übersetzt werden.


----------



## Robocop

HS = Hauptsatz, NS = Nebensatz

*Direkte Rede:*
- Sie (_Die Steiners_) sagen: "Sie (_die Borchers_) sind unschuldig."
*Indirekte Rede* (mit zwei Hauptsätzen)*:*
- [HS1] Sie (_Die Steiners_) haben gesagt (sagen), [HS2] sie (_die Borchers_) seien unschuldig. 
Hinweis: Wenn sich der Konjunktiv I vom Indikativ nicht unterschiede, müsste bei der indirekten Rede der Konjunktiv II verwendet werden.
*Indirekte Wiedergabe* (mit Hauptsatz und Nebensatz)*:*
- [HS] Sie (_Die Steiners_) haben gesagt (sagen), [NS] dass sie (_die Borchers_) unschuldig sind. (Indikativ = zustimmende Wiedergabe)
- [HS] Sie (_Die Steiners_) haben gesagt (sagen), [NS] dass sie (_die Borchers_) unschuldig seien. (Konjunktiv I = neutrale Wiedergabe)
- [HS] Sie (_Die Steiners_) haben gesagt (sagen), [NS] dass sie (_die Borchers_) unschuldig wären. (Konjunktiv II = ablehnende Wiedergabe)

*Direkte Rede:*
- Sie (_Die Schüler der Klasse X_) sagen: "Wir sind unschuldig."
*Indirekte Rede* (mit zwei Hauptsätzen)*:*
- [HS1] Sie (_Die Schüler der Klasse X_) haben gesagt (sagen), [HS2] sie (_die Schüler der Klasse X_) seien unschuldig.
*Indirekte Wiedergabe* (mit Hauptsatz und Nebensatz)*:*
- [HS] Sie (_Die Schüler der Klasse X_) haben gesagt (sagen), [NS] dass sie (_die Schüler der Klasse X_) unschuldig sind. 
(Indikativ = zustimmende Wiedergabe)
- [HS] Sie (_Die Schüler der Klasse X_) haben gesagt (sagen), [NS] dass sie (_die Schüler der Klasse X_) unschuldig seien. 
(Konjunktiv I = neutrale Wiedergabe)
- [HS] Sie (_Die Schüler der Klasse X_) haben gesagt (sagen), [NS] dass sie (_die Schüler der Klasse X_) unschuldig wären. 
(Konjunktiv II = ablehnende Wiedergabe)


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> panshin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because in english the sentence would say "They have always said that they were not guilty. Using the simple past tense which is also used in the spanish "Ellos siempre dijeron que eran inocentes".
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong here: The verb "be" is in fact the only verb in English which has kept both subjunctive (present and preterite) forms as they still exist in German:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjunctive_mood#The_subjunctive_in_English
Click to expand...

You are right but still wrong Gernot. There are indeed an identifiable subjunctive forums in English for the verb _to be_ but they are not used for reported speech. You say
_He always said he *was *not guilty.
_If you used subjunctive you would say:
_He always said he **were* not guilty.
_ But you don't say that.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> _He always said he **were* not guilty.
> _ But you don't say that.


Well, I didn't say that.
I would say though:
_He insists that he be innocent._
This, in fact, *is* reported speech in English using the subjunctive mood "_be_" instead of indicative "_is_" after a verb like "_to insist_".


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Well, I didn't say that.
> I would say though:
> _He insists that he be innocent._
> This, in fact, *is* reported speech in English using the subjunctive mood "_be_" instead of indicative "_is_" after a verb like "_to insist_".


That is a different thing in English. The present subjunctive is use to indicate a wish or demand (mainly in subordinate clauses), like in French. E.g.:
_He demanded he *be* released immediately.
_ To understand this as reported speech is a misconception. Other uses are poetic license or obsolete.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> That is a different thing in English. The present subjunctive is use to indicate a wish or demand (mainly in subordinate clauses), like in French. E.g.:
> _He demanded he *be* released immediately.
> _ To understand this as reported speech is a misconception. Other uses are poetic license or obsolete.


I still don't see how you could possibly understand "_that he be innocent_" other than as reported speech after the verb "_to insist_". Besides: The use of the subjunctive mood after "_to insist_" is all but obsolete, at least in A.E.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> I still don't see how you could possibly understand "_that he be innocent_" other than as reported speech after the verb "_to insist_". Besides: The use of the subjunctive mood after "_to insist_" is all but obsolete, at least in A.E.


_He demanded he be released immediately_ translates as _er verlangte sofort freigelassen zu werden_. The subordinate clause describes something one wishes or demands, it does not merely report a statement and it does not express distance of the part of the speaker.
The following sentence may demonstrate the difference in the use of the present subjunctive in German and English:
_He said she be ready with her homework by five.
_does *not* mean
_Er sagt, sie sei mit ihren Hausaufgaben um fünf fertig.
_but it means
_Er sagt, sie solle mit ihren Hausaufgaben um fünf fertig sein.
_


Gernot Back said:


> Besides: The use of the subjunctive mood after "_to insist_" is all but obsolete, at least in A.E.


As much as the subjunctive is obsolete in many registers of English. It is actually more frequent in AE than in BE. In BE you would hear this only in the highest registers. Most BE speakers also say _if he was..._ and not _if he were... _while the former is still rather common in AE.

Edit:
Dan alerted me to the fact that my example
_He said she be ready with her homework by five.
_does *not*
was a very poor one as this sentence is not idiomatic: you wouldn't use subjunctive at all after "to say".


----------



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> I would say though:
> _He insists that he be innocent._
> This, in fact, *is* reported speech in English using the subjunctive mood "_be_" instead of indicative "_is_" after a verb like "_to insist_".


I and many other Americans use the subjunctive after verbs like "insist", but not in "reported speech" contexts like this.  The above usage at best sounds archaic to me.

I would use the subjunctive after "insist" in a case like:
_He insists that he be respected._  (He wants to be respected.)
With the indicative,
_He insists that he is respected._
the sentence means, "He insists that it is true that people respect him."

With "be" the present subjunctive is visible in all persons/numbers; with other verbs, only in the 3rd singular.

I sometimes hear British speakers use the indicative where I would use the subjunctive, but I don't know how general this phenomenon is.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> _He said she be ready with her homework by five.
> _does *not* mean
> _Er sagt, sie sei mit ihren Hausaufgaben um fünf fertig.
> _but it means
> _Er sagt, sie soll mit ihren Hausaufgaben um fünf fertig sein.
> _


True! But seriously:  would you also say that 
"_He insists that he be innocent_" 
only means
"_He insists that he be declared innocent_" 
and not 
"_He insists that he *really is* innocent (in his opinion)_"?

I would like to hear the view of a native speaker here!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> True! But seriously:  would you also say that
> "_He insists that he be innocent_"
> only means
> "_He insists that he be declared innocent_"
> and not
> "_He insists that he really *is* innocent (in his opinion)_"?
> 
> I would like to hear the view of a native speaker here!


Not in current use. Those uses are archaic. E.g. I heard this the other day on a BBC programme, the new Merlin series:
_“You found him then.”
“It was easy. He was exactly were Morgana said he be.”
_This struck me as being rather unusual especially because in this programme they are not particularly keen on maintaining an archaic language style.


----------



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> True! But seriously:  would you also say that
> "_He insists that he be innocent_"
> only means
> "_He insists that he be declared innocent_"
> and not
> "_He insists that he *really is* innocent (in his opinion)_"?
> 
> I would like to hear the view of a native speaker here!


Gernot, having found so many of your posts insightful, interesting, and helpful, I hate to directly contradict you, but:
_He insists that he be innocent
__cannot_ (at least in recent centuries) have the "he is expressing his opinion" interpretation.
And since "be innocent", unlike "be respected", is not something that can be changed, I find the sentence to be simply uninterpretable.


----------



## SteveUK

Hello everyone.



berndf said:


> I heard this the other day on a BBC programme, the new Merlin series:
> _“You found him then.”
> “It was easy. He was exactly were Morgana said he be.”_



Could you have misheard? It is far more likely that the speaker said:
“It was easy. He was exactly where Morgana said he'd be.”

"He insists that he be innocent"
It would be very unusual to hear this in England, other than possibly in  some rural parts of Cornwall. Someone inclined to use this form in  reported speech is equally likely to use it in direct speech ("I be  innocent!"). Such usage is becoming rare, and more likely to be found on  TV to portray a stereotype 'yokel' than it would be in reality.

If however I _were_ to hear "He insists that he be innocent", I  would take it to mean "He insists that he (really) is innocent". To me,  that would undoubtedly be the intended meaning - regardless of it's  grammatical accuracy/inaccuracy. The interpretation "He insists that he  be declared innocent" would not occur to me at all, if it were not  specifically stated.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hi Dan!



Dan2 said:


> I and many other Americans use the subjunctive after verbs like "insist", but not in "reported speech" contexts like this.  The above usage at best sounds archaic to me.


There are archaic usages German too.

There is a famous one that immediately comes to to my mind:



			
				[URL=http://www.wilhelm-busch-seiten.de/werke/maxundmoritz/streich5.html]Wilhelm Busch[/URL] said:
			
		

> Jeder weiß, was so ein Mai-
> Käfer für ein Vogel sei.
> In den Bäumen hin und her
> Fliegt und kriecht und krabbelt er.



The subjunctive mood after _wissen_ doesn't make sense at all any more and maybe it didn't even at the time of Wilhelm Busch. After all maybe he only phrased ist that way because of the rhyme.

But would you say that the quote I found here


			
				[URL=http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/en/Over_My_Dead_Body_%28novel%29#cite_ref-COFC_5-0]www.worldlingo.com[/URL] said:
			
		

> It does, at least, allow Wolfe to dramatize his convictions  with regard  to politics ... financiers ... and his clients (he insists  that they be  innocent)


 ... is really archaic usage?



Dan2 said:


> I sometimes hear British speakers use the indicative where I would use the subjunctive, but I don't know how general this phenomenon is.


 That is at least what I learned when I was studying English linguistics.

Regards Gernot


----------



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> But would you say that the quote I found here
> ... is really archaic usage?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *www.worldlingo.com*
> It does, at least, allow Wolfe to dramatize his convictions with regard to politics ... financiers ... and his clients (he insists that they be  innocent)
Click to expand...

Very interesting. But this is definitely not reported speech and does not mean that he claims that they are innocent. Rather it is entirely parallel to my example of
_He insists that he be respected_ (= He wants to be respected)
With the additional context from the worldlingo site, it's clear that what this means is, He (a lawyer) accepts only innocent clients; if you say, "I'm guilty, can you represent me?", he will refuse.  He insists on representing innocent clients only.



SteveUK said:


> Could you have misheard? It is far more likely that the speaker said:
> “It was easy. He was exactly where Morgana said he'd be.”


That was my reaction too; that, or a poor attempt at archaic speech.


SteveUK said:


> "He insists that he be innocent"
> It would be very unusual to hear this in England, other than possibly in some rural parts of Cornwall. Someone inclined to use this form in reported speech is equally likely to use it in direct speech ("I be innocent!")


Right, so it really isn't a reported-speech subjunctive, but a use of "be" as the indicative.  This is heard in the US too in some groups.

And Steve, do you now see the other possibility - he insists on innocent people as his clients?  This is perfect usage in the US, and I expect it's acceptable in the UK too.


----------



## berndf

SteveUK said:


> Could you have misheard? It is far more likely that the speaker said:
> “It was easy. He was exactly where Morgana said he'd be.”


I've actually been wondering about this. I listened to the passage several time and couldn't here a "d". Another possibility would be "he'll be" but I didn't hear an "l" either.


----------



## SteveUK

Dan2 said:


> 'It does, at least, allow Wolfe to dramatize his convictions with regard  to politics ... financiers ... and his clients (he insists that they be  innocent)'
> 
> And Steve, do you now see the other possibility - he insists on innocent people as his clients?  This is perfect usage in the US, and I expect it's acceptable in the UK too.



Yes, in the context of the passage this usage is perfectly acceptable, and the meaning is clear.


----------



## Gernot Back

SteveUK said:


> Yes, in the context of the passage this usage is perfectly acceptable, and the meaning is clear.


Having read Dan's and Steve's interpretations of the sentence _"He insists that they be innocent"_ I am almost convinced now, that unlike in German the present subjunctive mood never occurs in the function of expressing reported speech in English.

Am I right to see the following quotation as most likely to be slang or simply a mistake (omission of a word)?



			
				[URL=http://petqna.com/birds/65-birds-5.html]petqna.com[/URL] said:
			
		

> Three of my lovebirds died while I was out of town.  I guess the woman  caring for them forgot to nurture them, but she says that they be sick.


----------



## SteveUK

Gernot Back said:


> Am I right to see the following quotation as most likely to be slang or simply a mistake (omission of a word)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petgna.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...but she says that they be sick."
Click to expand...


I think this is simply a mistake. If the birds were still alive, I would expect "...but she says (that) they are sick." rather than "...they be sick".

In this case, the birds have already died, so it should be "...but she says (that) they were sick.".


----------



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> Am I right to see the following quotation as most likely to be slang or simply a mistake (omission of a word)?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *petqna.com*
> Three of my lovebirds died while I was out of town. I guess the woman caring for them forgot to nurture them, but she says that they be sick.
Click to expand...

There are many things in both the text that your quote comes from, and the "Answers" below it, that are very strange from the point of view of standard American and British English. [ ]

In any case, however, note that in this text "be" is also used in non-indirect-discourse contexts: "They be in amazingly good condition when I left."  (This isn't even the "be" that replaces am/is/are is some minority dialects in the US and UK, since a past tense is required here.)


----------



## Demiurg

Dan2 said:


> There are many things in both the text that your quote comes from, and the "Answers" below it, that are very strange from the point of view of standard American and British English.


Looks like a text processing tool replaced some of the words automatically ("all" => "adjectives", "in order" => "surrounded by order", "let us" => "tolerate us").  There are examples of this phenomenon all over the web.

I've seen this before on German websites, where Google translator (en => de) replaced "wurde" with "Verwaltungsgemeinschaft Würde" in German texts.


----------



## berndf

There is actually one surviving use of present subjunctive in Late Modern English expressing a certain reservation or distance on the part of the speaker without marking it as purely hypothetical:
_If he go to town today we will meet him in the pub tonight.
_This means I am not sure (or refuse to guarantee) whether he comes to town; but if he does we will meet him in the pub.

This construct was rather frequent in the 19th century but archaic today, a bit like Gernot's Busch quotation in German.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> There is actually one surviving use of present subjunctive in Late Modern English expressing a certain reservation or distance on the part of the speaker without marking it as purely hypothetical:
> _If he go to town today we will meet him in the pub tonight.
> _This means I am not sure (or refuse to guarantee) whether he comes to town; but if he does we will meet him in the pub.


Another instance of present subjunctive expressing _distance on the part of the speaker_ is the English conjunction albeit/albethey (_wenngleich_).


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Having read Dan's and Steve's interpretations of the sentence _"He insists that they be innocent"_ I am almost convinced now, that unlike in German the present subjunctive mood never occurs in the function of expressing reported speech in English.
> 
> ...



That is why I think that "Konjunktiv" and "subjunctive" are not exactly the same.

In German a standard function of "Konjunktiv" is to indicate reported speech.

Here we discussed the problem after I became aware of it. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=602648 (The discussion is in German, I came to this question after I read a lot of misunderstandings).


----------

